# Long over due NBD from mr.hufschmid



## jymellis (Aug 26, 2009)

well i receved this gift from a mr. patrick hufschmid a while ago but have been super busy with work and the birth of my twins. i put this in the art section because it truely is a work of art and just makes me want one of his guitars that much worse. at first i kept it on the bar in my kitchen holdin keys and such, and as a conversation piece. and everyone who saw it asked where i got it and i went on to explain who patrick is.













i quickly realised i was wasting its powers! i then realised i could harness them by evoking the powers of METAL into my picks!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 26, 2009)

Sweet


----------



## MF_Kitten (Aug 26, 2009)

ah, so that´s where that thing went!

you should use it to hold *pork rinds* and *triangular chocolate* 

i love that sapele


----------



## hufschmid (Aug 26, 2009)

Nice pictures man, I thought you would be using it for smoking 

But you did not


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 26, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Nice pictures man, I thought you would be using it for smoking
> 
> But you did not


not in that... that's a beautiful gift.


----------



## jymellis (Aug 26, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Nice pictures man, I thought you would be using it for smoking
> 
> But you did not


 
i quit smoking


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 26, 2009)

^ congrats


----------



## jymellis (Aug 26, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> ^ congrats


 
thanks, i take congrats on the no smoking ciggs. as for quiting the other, it was because it had lost its magic. it was more of an everyday habit than a special ritual like it was. i will smoke the wacky tabacky again, just not for a long while.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 26, 2009)

^ yea i do that sometimes


----------



## synrgy (Aug 26, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> ^ yea i do that sometimes



Daily, here. No problems with it being habitual on my end -- the magic (of me being able to smile at strangers or do a job I'm only tolerant of) remains. 

Also -- that bowl looks RAD.


----------



## sami (Sep 14, 2009)

I smoke tobacco but I wouldn't use this as an ashtray. It's too nice!


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 15, 2009)

Dude, that is brilliantly crafted! Excellent work as usual!


----------



## Daemon (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm jealous !
That's a wonderful gift !
Excelent boulot, Patrick, tu en fais d'autre des range-mediators =D ? x)


----------

